
Exploring networks efficiently with an analysis of ant colony behaviour - Yossi_Frenkel
http://news.mit.edu/2016/ant-colony-behavior-better-algorithms-network-communication-0713
======
vertis
I feel like there are lots of lessons for distributed systems and machine
learning from the way hives and colonies work.

